# lspci output changing randomly [solved]

## crxchaos

I'm trying to get a new Hauppauge Nova S2 HD PCI card working in my server.

I discovered the PCI IDs reported by 'lspci -vv' were different from those mentioned elsewhere on the internet and reasoned a new revision must be the culprit. But today, while modifying the driver, I noticed the PCI IDs reported by lspci were changing from time to time.

This is what I get most of the time:

```
li ~ # lspci -vv

00:14.0 Multimedia video controller: Tyan Computer Device 8800 (rev 05) (prog-if 04)

Subsystem: Device 0470:6906

Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

Latency: 36 (5000ns min, 13750ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

Interrupt: pin E routed to IRQ 15

Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

Region 1: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

Region 2: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

Region 3: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

Region 4: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

Region 5: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

Capabilities: [48] #00 [0000]
```

Repeat that command three or four times and then this output will be shown:

```
li ~ # lspci -vv

00:14.0 Multimedia video controller: Tyan Computer Device 8800 (rev 05)

Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Device 6906

Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

Latency: 32 (5000ns min, 13750ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 15

Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

Capabilities: [48] #00 [0000]
```

The second output has detected PCI ID 0070:6906 which is what the driver wants to see but only appears momentarily. WTH is going on here then?

Thanks guys.Last edited by crxchaos on Sat Jan 17, 2009 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crxchaos,

The difference between Subsystem: Device 0470:6906  and 

PCI ID 0070:6906 is one binary bit flipping from a low to high.

As its PCI, the same pin on the bus is used for both address and data information.

Either the card is faulty or the PCI slot is faulty.

Move the card to another PCI slot, if the fault moves, its the card, if not, its the PCI slot or the motherboard.

----------

## crxchaos

Ah, interesting - I only have one PCI slot on this motherboard (Epia SP8000) but I'll build a test system from spares with a livecd and take it from there.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try using a pencil eraser on the PCI contacts on the card, and a rough piece of cardboard (or really fine emery cloth) and clean the PCI slot on the board. PCI slots get goopy in smokey environments.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## crxchaos

Following up on this, I tested the card in a WinXP box - great success. So I reset the BIOS on the 'faulty' EPIA SP8000 Gentoo system, blew out the dust and reseated the card. It's detected perfectly by the kernel - in the immortal words of Stimpy, "Joy!"

Thanks NeddySeagoon and Pappy, you guys are beautiful  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thanks for the compliment, and happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

